# 2000 Audi TT Coupe creaking suspension??



## nickpiroTT (Jul 26, 2015)

So I was driving my TT home last night and I drove past this dip in the road, not a pot hole or big hump, just a smooth gradual dip in the road at maybe 40mph. I had the radio off and the suspension made this weird creaking noise. This is the first time I have ever heard that noise come out of this car. At first I thought I scraped the front of the car or something but I checked afterwards and it was fine. Today on my way to class I went over some speedbumps at the usual 10-15mph and the car sounds like a 30 year old spring mattress while going over them. What the hell happened?? It is starting to get cold in the night and morning here in North Jersey but what causes this creaking suspension? It sounds like it's coming from the rear of the car. Any ideas?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 1, 2004)

Same noise for me-- Drying front stabilizer/sway bar bushings. I bet if you went over a "speed bump" it would demonstrate the noise in spades. 
I'm replacing mine today as a matter of fact. Dunno about your location but our weather here has been dry, dry, dry. That may have exacerbated the drying/squeaking.


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

jayhawk said:


> Same noise for me-- Drying front stabilizer/sway bar bushings. I bet if you went over a "speed bump" it would demonstrate the noise in spades.
> I'm replacing mine today as a matter of fact. Dunno about your location but our weather here has been dry, dry, dry. That may have exacerbated the drying/squeaking.


Curious to know if you fixed it. What size bushings did you buy? When i looked there are many sizes.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Yep, common problem with the Mk 1*



jayhawk said:


> Same noise for me-- Drying front stabilizer/sway bar bushings. I bet if you went over a "speed bump" it would demonstrate the noise in spades.
> I'm replacing mine today as a matter of fact. Dunno about your location but our weather here has been dry, dry, dry. That may have exacerbated the drying/squeaking.


.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I just got the 20mm powerflex bushings for my 2001 QC. I'll be installing them in the next few days. The stock bushings have a plastic sleeve on them that sometimes breaks, allowing play between the sway bar and the bushing. The powerflex units do not have this sleeve, and come with marine grease or something close to it to eliminate noise.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 1, 2004)

daczone said:


> Curious to know if you fixed it. What size bushings did you buy? When i looked there are many sizes.


Fixed. Just used the bushings pulled for my car from the Audi parts bin. Apparently different for the different engines.


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

jayhawk said:


> Fixed. Just used the bushings pulled for my car from the Audi parts bin. Apparently different for the different engines.


I've ordered some... so we will see if that cures my issue. I have replaced everything else including the strut bushings and drop links and all the suspension bushings. The car feels tight, but it also has Ebach lowered springs and big 19" tires so I'll be curious to see if the handling changes as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 1, 2004)

Let us know the result!


----------



## nickpiroTT (Jul 26, 2015)

Haven't had any time to experiment with the suspension yet, its been a busy fall but I noticed it only makes the noise when it is about 45 degrees f and under. Anything below 45 will make the suspension creak. I was unsure of which size to get, I'm not fortunate enough to have an audi parts bin. :laugh:


----------

